# Evel Knievel 'merican bike for the Fourth



## KingSized HD (Jul 4, 2017)

Since some kids bikes have been featured lately... Happy birthday 'merica!
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/6201647198.html



 
200 bucks


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd buy something like this for my kids but I can't get them to ride bikes


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 4, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I'd buy something like this for my kids but I can't get them to ride bikes
> 
> 
> View attachment 490797



Darn video games are ruining kids fun!
Great pic!


----------

